
Watchdog: FAA failing to ensure pilots are trained to fly manually - JamilD
http://thehill.com/policy/transportation/265527-study-faa-failing-to-make-sure-pilots-are-trained-to-fly-manually
======
Blackthorn
They're too busy fighting tooth and nail against letting people who are on
drugs like Lexapro fly without a long and expensive fight. Why yes, I am
bitter.

~~~
mikeash
And forcing student pilots to get background checks (by the TSA, what could
possibly go wrong) before flying solo.

~~~
jedmeyers
Is this requirement only applies to international students or to everyone?

~~~
jthurman
It currently applies to international students, but will apply to everyone
starting on April 1, 2016.

------
twoslide
Air France 447 is another example of when an unexpected transition to manual
controls caused a crash. There's a good story on autopilot and automation more
generally at:
[http://www.npr.org/sections/money/2015/07/29/427467598/episo...](http://www.npr.org/sections/money/2015/07/29/427467598/episode-642-the-
big-red-button)

There are pros to automation - even if the transition to manual causes
problems, overall autopilot can be safer than manual.

~~~
greghendershott
Interesting you should mention that, as today I just watched Gerald Jay
Sussman's NYCLisp talk, in which he discusses it starting at 29:00.

[https://vimeo.com/151465912](https://vimeo.com/151465912)

------
dang
Url changed from [http://gizmodo.com/u-s-pilots-forget-how-to-fly-manually-
say...](http://gizmodo.com/u-s-pilots-forget-how-to-fly-manually-says-
department-1752668219), which points to this.

